# Tiller for 8179-g



## Rbacphoto (May 19, 2013)

Hello. I've come by a Gravely 8179-G with snowblower and cab. Unit seems to run well, but I am curious as to whether or not there was ever a rototiller attachment made for this model. any info would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes, there was a rear tiller made for your tractor. It was expensive and not many were made.


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

Rbacphoto said:


> Hello. I've come by a Gravely 8179-G with snowblower and cab. Unit seems to run well, but I am curious as to whether or not there was ever a rototiller attachment made for this model. any info would be appreciated.
> Thanks


Yes, You have to get some parts for you tractor but they can be pricey. Have you looked at what you have to get? If your patient you can find the parts and do the work yourself. Reply if your still interested. They make a front tiller for that tractor too.


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

I found a rear tiller for $325, the transfer case for $85. I'll post some pictures soon. I have a 816 with the right axle block for the shafts. I have to get a axle block and the rear lift hitch for my 8179-G


----------

